# Water Evaporation



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

When water evaporates do the nitrates in the water evaporate along with it or does it just cause a higher concentration in the remaining water.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

there is a higher concentration left.

Any salts in the water will also add up


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...I would say that any chemicals or impurities in the water would remain. I would guess that evaporation is probably as pure as water gets.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah...I would say that any chemicals or impurities in the water would remain. I would guess that evaporation is probably as pure as water gets.


Isn't distilled water made by evaporated water or some process similar?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Yeah...I would say that any chemicals or impurities in the water would remain. I would guess that evaporation is probably as pure as water gets.


Isn't distilled water made by evaporated water or some process similar?
[/quote]

Close, basically water gets boiled and the steam gets condensed in another clean container.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Yeah...I would say that any chemicals or impurities in the water would remain. I would guess that evaporation is probably as pure as water gets.


Isn't distilled water made by evaporated water or some process similar?
[/quote]

*Close, basically water gets boiled and the steam gets condensed in another clean container.*
[/quote]

I always wondered what distilled water was...Now I know


----------

